# your top-3 films



## idolomantis (Feb 16, 2008)

i think the title says it al ^_^ 

mine:

3: dragon heart

2: speed

1: defenetly 300 (this is spartaaaaaaaa!!!)


----------



## Moosashi (Feb 16, 2008)

3. Love Actually

2. A Knight's Tale

1. The Boondock Saints


----------



## obregon562 (Feb 16, 2008)

1. Juno

2. Band of Brothers

3. Miracle (the movie version of the hockey game where the US beat the Soviets...*goosebumps*)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't know any of them other than speed! Hummmmmmmmmmmm so many good ones, let see. only get to name 3? The shining, A Christmas Carol &amp; Spongebobs very first Christmas episode :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 17, 2008)

Theres so many great films its hard to say..

1.The good,the bad and the ugly

2.casino

3.star wars trilogy

if i could have 1 more i would have - lord of the rings trilogy


----------



## king_frog (Feb 17, 2008)

Lord of the Rings  

Star Wars

300


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> Lord of the Rings  Star Wars
> 
> 300


copy cat  :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 17, 2008)

i love ben stiller films and tom crusie..2 good films i watched again in the last 2 days..collateral and The minority report..and ben stiller films starsky and huch and dodge ball..man this guy has me in stiches. :lol:


----------



## king_frog (Feb 17, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> copy cat  :lol:


 :angry:


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> :angry:


----------



## king_frog (Feb 17, 2008)

Lord of the rings is better than star wars tho


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 17, 2008)

i like those too... meehhh i like films whit much action james bond... mission impossible... when i,m in a sneakey mood i love watch jim carey or eddie murphy  

i like thriller.. sometimes horror but films like saw are too bloody for me


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> Lord of the rings is better than star wars tho


yer there both awesome..might watch star wars again soon..oh i love all the bond films to  i watched licence to kill yesterday..


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 17, 2008)

i watched die hard 4 other day..that is great.donest beat the 1st one but its still very good..u should watch it if u havent seen it.


----------



## king_frog (Feb 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i like those too... meehhh i like films whit much action james bond... mission impossible... when i,m in a sneakey mood i love watch jim carey or eddie murphy  i like thriller.. sometimes horror but films like saw are too bloody for me


Mission Impossible should have been in my top 3 on second thought.

Although I hate horror movies. They are too scary. :mellow:


----------



## king_frog (Feb 17, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i watched die hard 4 other day..that is great.donest beat the 1st one but its still very good..u should watch it if u havent seen it.


You sure that Mission Impossible isnt better than Die Hard


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> Mission Impossible should have been in my top 3 on second thought.Although I hate horror movies. They are too scary. :mellow:


me to..ever sinse my brother made me sit thought nightmare on elm street part 2 when i was 10 years old i craped my self..lol..ever since then i dont like horror films..  ;


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 17, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> me to..ever sinse my brother made me sit thought nightmare on elm street part 2 when i was 10 years old i craped my self..lol..ever since then i dont like horror films..  ;


yeah when i was 7 i watched predator for 16+............ i dindt slept for 1 month :mellow:


----------



## king_frog (Feb 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> yeah when i was 7 i watched predator for 16+............ i dindt slept for 1 month :mellow:


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 17, 2008)

hmm now i laugh at predator


----------



## Moosashi (Feb 17, 2008)

I think Die Hard 1-3 are really good, but 4 wasn't very good at all. I like Alan Rickman in Die Hard and Jeremy Irons and Samuel L Jackson in Die Hard with a Vengeance


----------



## king_frog (Feb 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> hmm now i laugh at predator


Oh i wouldn't say that, he'll be after you &lt;_&lt; .


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> Oh i wouldn't say that, he'll be after you &lt;_&lt; .


lol yeah under my bed


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 17, 2008)

can't bring myself to watch "Seven" again! and Saw"


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 17, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> can't bring myself to watch "Seven" again! and Saw"


blegh far too bloody for me


----------



## king_frog (Feb 17, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> blegh far too bloody for me


Too scary _and_ bloody for me


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> Too scary _and_ bloody for me


ye also scary... i hate that stupid music whats makes you soo.. ehm well scared &lt;_&lt;


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 17, 2008)

I can be a real couch potato given a chance and having a theater room at home help :lol: 

My favorites are

Horror

-Poltergeist series

Action

-Rush hour series (Yee ha Jackie Chan)

Adventorous

- Indiana Jones series (looking forward gto the 4th one)

Sci-fi

-Jumanji

ops sorry that's more than 3, but i definately have more i don't remember some, getting old here


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 17, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> I can be a real couch potato given a chance and having a theater room at home help :lol: My favorites are
> 
> Horror
> 
> ...


oooh jumanji thats one masterpiece  i loughed so hard at it. i wish there was a real game like that


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 17, 2008)

whos watched "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest" ? so funny..jack nicholson


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 18, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> whos watched "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest" ? so funny..jack nicholson


i did


----------



## thebugwife (Feb 18, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> whos watched "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest" ? so funny..jack nicholson


Me me me...Great movie!

Ghost Busters

Field of Dreams

Battle Royale......hahaha don't hold this one against me


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 18, 2008)

thebugwife said:


> Me me me...Great movie!Ghost Busters
> 
> Field of Dreams
> 
> Battle Royale......hahaha don't hold this one against me


ghost busters..lol :lol: that use to be really good..when i was 10 :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL whit the giant marsmellow on the end


----------



## joossa (Feb 18, 2008)

1) The Exorcist (1973)

2) Alien (1979)

3) Frightmare (1974)

4) Jurassic Park (1993)

5) Terminator 2: Judgment Day (1991)


----------



## thebugwife (Feb 19, 2008)

I kept debating adding 'Alien' to the list!


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 19, 2008)

thebugwife said:


> I kept debating adding 'Alien' to the list!


yer there good..theres so many good films..


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 19, 2008)

Films id say

Well dunno, any sci-fi horrow lol

As for games

1.half life series

2.mass effect

3.gears of war


----------



## Kruszakus (Feb 29, 2008)

Star Wars - the best ever!

Star Trek TOS

Love Actually


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 11, 2008)

there we go... again.

i got i few movies i really like. yes i,m a fan of bloody and gore action movies lol.

300

kill bill. vol. 1 &amp; 2

alien series

predator

nightmare on elm street(omg freddie is soo funny!)

a few james bonds

independence day

reign of fire

and more of stuff like that


----------



## pedro92 (Aug 12, 2008)

Superbad

21

Accepted

Grandmas Boy

Saw (All of them)

CSI Series

More movies but forget them when i need to know but pop up when i dont lol


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 12, 2008)

1. Monty Python and the Holy Grail

2. Prates of the Carabien trilogy

3. The Hitch Highkers Guide to the Galaxy

Monty Python and the Holy Grail is the funny movey ever!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 12, 2008)

really now, i guess i dont like those.. lol(exept pirates.. haha that is just great  )


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 12, 2008)

Bourne Trilogy

Pirates of the Caribbean 1&amp;2

Terminator 2

The Exorcism of Emily Rose

Star Trek TOS&amp;NG


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 13, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> really now, i guess i dont like those.. lol(exept pirates.. haha that is just great  )


And youve seen them?


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 13, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> And youve seen them?


duhh if i didnt i would not say i dont like them eh.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 13, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> duhh if i didnt i would not say i dont like them eh.


different tastes lol


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 13, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> different tastes lol


i guess so... lmao i love bloody sword fights lol

kill bill fight

who want to see the COMPLETE scene from kill bill vol. 1 vs o ren ishi including all those swordfighters she has, here is it!

NOT FOR THE FAINT OF HEARTH

EXTREME GORE

14+ reccomended

if you really wanna see it and your stomach decides to trow everything out, dont say i didnt warn you.


----------



## darkspeed (Aug 13, 2008)

Top 10 favorite movie of all time... See if you see the connection between the top 4

1. Snatch

2. The One

3. WAR

4. The Transporter 1 &amp; 2

5. Wanted

6. The Forbidden Kingdom

7. Unleashed

8. Tomb Raider Series

9. Fearless

10. AVP Series

And I know it isnt on the list, but if you like Snatch, and bloody twisted movies that make you say ######? then try its predesessor Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 13, 2008)

lol i get the top 4.. hmm the one.. wasnt that the film with jet li who had to fight hisself in diffrent dimensions? with rock music all the time?


----------



## darkspeed (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes... if you cant tell I am a huge fan of both Jet Li and Jason Statham, and a movie with both of them is pure win.

The One rocked, because it really showed how Jet Li is as talented an actor as he is a martial artist. He played a bad guy in Lethal weapon 4, but really didnt have much of a personality outside of his typical strong silent type, but in The One he actually portrayed a psycotically evil personality flawlessly, Meanwhile pulling off the polar opposite pure of heart hero all in the same flick.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 21, 2008)

i just saw the one again..i must say that one is the best of jet li.

i,d like to add leathal weapon serie and the godfather.

highlander is also worth watching.

i also watched rush hours andwho am i.

great fun.

oh and from dusk till dawn is such a weird film :lol: i mean someone shoots the head of a vampire off and it grows back and turns in a wolf....

anyone here seen M.I.B. ? that is just pure amusing


----------



## harryallard (Aug 22, 2008)

1. The Shining

2. The Descent

3. 300! this iss spaaaaaaaaartaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

4. Anchorman

5. Nacho Libre

6. Napolean Dynamite

7. Juno

8. Saw films

9. Any monty python

10. Good old james bonds

yeah i did ten......


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 22, 2008)

Hot Fuzz, Shawn of the Dead anybody?


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 22, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Hot Fuzz, Shawn of the Dead anybody?


*cricket chilping* *wolf howl* *dead shrub passes by in the wind*

FR3DD!3 KR3UG3R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 22, 2008)

ha ha lol :lol:


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 23, 2008)

I like the Jason series. He's pretty indestructible and he can't feel pain! :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 23, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> I like the Jason series. He's pretty indestructible and he can't feel pain! :lol:


wow first time i see a 12 year old watching jason with joy.. lol.i love em, did you see freddy vs jason?


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 23, 2008)

ADD: kung fu panda

and donnie darko


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 23, 2008)

Add: Dark Knight


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 23, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Add: Dark Knight


it,s all part of the plan.


----------

